# So damn anxious



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm taking 2 xanax everyday and I'm still anxious as hell all the time, SOOOO ANXIOUS REALLY, something's wrong.. :/


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I'm taking 2 xanax everyday and I'm still anxious as hell all the time, SOOOO ANXIOUS REALLY, something's wrong.. :/


I've used Xanax occasionally for years. With a recent brain injury I'll get a different kind of anxiety that doesn't respond to anti-anxiety medications. However anti-seizure medication works very well in this case - Gabapentin and Klonopin.

Have you tried either of these lately? Do you notice that it is a somewhat different kind of anxiety - more abstract?


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

maybe you already built up a tolerance to the benzos?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> maybe you already built up a tolerance to the benzos?


Don't think so, I haven't been taking them for that long


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

tolerance sets in after 2 weeks.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> It's the usual kind of anxiety.. I get all shakey, I get some weird feeling in my head just as if someone's placing their hand on my hair, feel like I can't breathe, the left part of my body feels numb, I feel like I'm about to puke and yeah that's about it
> 
> Don't think so, I haven't been taking them for that long


*maybe you already built up a tolerance to the benzos*

Tolerance is a good point in general. Some benzos build tolerance quickly - Valium being one of the quickest.

I've used Xanax infrequently for 10 years - never taking more than 0.25mg / day or 60 pills / year. It is about as effective now as when I first tried it. Used Klonopin for 1 ½ years steady - never taking more than 1 mg / day. Recently discontinued - not really sure how effective it is now since it isn't needed. Taken Valium a couple weeks and a Temazepam every couple months.

A key about tolerance is try to use the minimum amount. And this must be adjusted to how your are feeling at each dose. And not take when you don't need. Also finding the best matching med. While it sounds hard, you can quickly learn this by how you feel - and when the match is right you will have few (if any) side effects. Think of it like counting calories to maintain a constant weight.

This applies to pain medication as well. You will not get addicted if you follow this carefully.

*It's the usual kind of anxiety.. I get all shakey, I get some weird feeling in my head just as if someone's placing their hand on my hair, feel like I can't breathe, the left part of my body feels numb, I feel like I'm about to puke and yeah that's about it*

Is this how your anxiety has always been? Including left side numbness?


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone else feel fear in their chest when they get anxious?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> *maybe you already built up a tolerance to the benzos*
> 
> *It's the usual kind of anxiety.. I get all shakey, I get some weird feeling in my head just as if someone's placing their hand on my hair, feel like I can't breathe, the left part of my body feels numb, I feel like I'm about to puke and yeah that's about it*
> 
> Is this how your anxiety has always been? Including left side numbness?


Nope, I used to have all those symptoms except for the left side numbness, that started when I drank 2 bottles of vodka along with my medication and ended up in the hospital, because I couldnt feel/move my left side, doctor said it was a panic attack and I said "Yeah right whatever" , and yeah I've been getting that numb feeling on my left side ever since that happened


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Nope, I used to have all those symptoms except for the left side numbness, that started when I drank 2 bottles of vodka along with my medication and ended up in the hospital, because I couldnt feel/move my left side, doctor said it was a panic attack and I said "Yeah right whatever" , and yeah I've been getting that numb feeling on my left side ever since that happened


Is the numb feeling always with anxiety or can they appear separately?

Have you ever used Gabapentin (Neurontin) or Lyrica? Do you have it available to try?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Is the numb feeling always with anxiety or can they appear separately?
> 
> Have you ever used Gabapentin (Neurontin) or Lyrica? Do you have it available to try?


The numb feeling is always here, gets intense when I'm anxious or when I'm aware of it, and no I have never used that and I have no access to it


----------

